# Scary Tales 2013 - Illumination Pages ....



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think they look great!!!! Any luck on your video invite yet??? I can't wait to see what you come up with  I've myself have been trying to find some clips for mine, I've found a few of TOTing and zombie clips are a dime a dozen but the more and more I think about it...ugh may just skip the video invite idk.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! I've been spending my nights in the basement carving a huge block of dense Styrofoam into what I hope to be a large open book that i can afix one of the pages to, giving the impression its a large fairy tale book..... Yes.. this is what I do in my spare time..

As for the video, Its really coming along, I've learned so so much.. I'm working on the music now... I really love the beginning music of BScary's video... I would like to use some of that as a dramatic opener and then switch off.... I haven't quite figured it all out yet.. When I do, I will render and send you a draft!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Contact her and see if she remembers what music she used, shes super sweet and I know she will help as much as she can...

Cant wait to see that book...it sounds amazing!!!!! R U making them poster size???? Sounds really cool!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Those look great! If you want to PM me your email I can email you file with the music I used in the video or you can download it for free. Just do a search for "Dead Silence Theme Music"


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw this mirror somewhere.. I thought i'd create my own - its getting printed 17 x 22


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm having a company made two signs for me.

Once upon a Time & Once Upon a nightmare.

Once Upon a Time I want to paint white and embellish with flowers, vines and a butterfly

Once Upon a Nightmare I want to paint black embellish with black feathers, a poison apple, creepy eyes peering through the 'O" hole...

Does anyone have any ideas on what else to add to either sign?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I think those are gorgeous ! amazing love them all


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks GREAT!


----------

